# Opinions on skid steer snow pusher



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking to get your thoughts on what is the best overall skid loader snow pusher for the money. 

We have ran 10' ProTech and Arctic. Not a big fan of the ProTech and the Arctic is a nice pusher and scrapes good but is pricey and has lot's of moving parts. I've heard good things about the Boss snow pushers but only in the larger loader models. 

What pusher do you guys recommend for overall durability, scraping, and of course cost.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

I cannot really help you out with input but I was doing some research on pushers & came across this site & also found them selling & promoting in NJ CL pages... they seem super fairly priced & look like they are well built . Here is the website , maybe someone from here has used one & can give an input. They have pre-sale pricing going on now good luck.

www.ExpressSteelinc.com


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have a boss SK10 i personally dont care for it. it works well when applying down pressure but without it, it just floats rite over any type of hardpack. if i had the cash id buy a metal pless. most people say the larger boss pushers work pretty well though. what size are you looking for? 

Part of me is considering selling my boss pusher and replacing it with a boss plow with wings.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Stick with Arctic or buy a Liveboxx


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Stick with Arctic or buy a Liveboxx


Do you have a Liveboxx? I've tried calling them to get some information, pricing etc and no one ever called me back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was going to recommend a LiveBoxx but then you said price is an issue. 

If you want the best, you have to be willing to pay for it. 

I have a 10' I've been running for 2 seasons now (crappy seasons) but it is amazing. 

Still debating on whether or not to keep it as a backup in case either of my PlowMaxx's happen to go down.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a express 8' rubber edge used one storm. I will sell it for $600.00. I would not by a rubber edge for skid, To much traction loss.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to recommend a LiveBoxx but then you said price is an issue.
> 
> If you want the best, you have to be willing to pay for it.
> 
> ...


Any idea what a new 10' cost? I'm guessing it's at least the price of an Arctic if not more. I just wish the Boss pusher was worth a crap because for the price its hard to beat.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i know, i paid 2900 for mine brand new... the tilt function works nice when you blast curbs, but the float up and down does not work well at all.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

10' live edge metal pless without the hydraulic wings, is like 10k after shipping and coupler on their price sheet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ne1 said:


> Any idea what a new 10' cost? I'm guessing it's at least the price of an Arctic if not more. I just wish the Boss pusher was worth a crap because for the price its hard to beat.


You get what you pay for.

10' Liveboxx is give or take 9k.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

FredG said:


> I got a express 8' rubber edge used one storm. I will sell it for $600.00. I would not by a rubber edge for skid, To much traction loss.


How is the quality of the express? They are priced very fairly , especially for the pre season orders . I am looking into them for the future.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

shawn_ said:


> How is the quality of the express? They are priced very fairly , especially for the pre season orders . I am looking into them for the future.


I bought mine on ebay, I was looking for a fair priced pusher. You don't want one. The rubber edge suks and don't want to stand half the time. I would spend a little more on a quality pusher. Probably why my skid suks in the snow.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i mean you can spend another grand get a boss and just set the cutting edge lower than the shoes, thats what i do. i burn through a cutting edge a season but its the only way to get it to scrape. unless im ******** and missing something


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to recommend a LiveBoxx but then you said price is an issue.
> 
> If you want the best, you have to be willing to pay for it.
> 
> ...


My 10' liveboxx is 4 seasons old and it literally looks brand new still... Even small things like the paint on metal pless plows really stand up compared to others...

I'm keeping myn as a backup to my new 8-14 live edge on my new Deere skidsteer

The couple grand it's worth is worth having as a backup of any of my other plows go down


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Triple ill buy it when your ready to part. i saw some of your videos, do you think the snow tires are needed with the added volume of the M for a skid steer?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Why Deere over Bobcat Chad?


Broncslefty7 said:


> Triple ill buy it when your ready to part. i saw some of your videos, do you think the snow tires are needed with the added volume of the M for a skid steer?


We run an 8-13 Liveedge Plowmaxx on a Bobcat S750 with stock tires. It works, but you do lack traction in wet snow. It will have snow tires this winter, if that answers your question.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

It does ty sir


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why Deere over Bobcat Chad?
> 
> We run an 8-13 Liveedge Plowmaxx on a Bobcat S750 with stock tires. It works, but you do lack traction in wet snow. It will have snow tires this winter, if that answers your question.


I have a set of wheels with bald tyres that I no longer need.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a set of wheels with bald tyres that I no longer need.


I wish they'd fit on it.

Although I could just buy the skid steer and wheels both...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a set of wheels with bald tyres that I no longer need.


I will take the Tyres to make swings out of them for me and the Family...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They're 8 lug, you sure they won't fit?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

We run Bobcat s650's with stock tires and it pushes a 10' Arctic with no problem. Will this size machine push a 10' LiveBoxx without any issues? Do they glide across the pavement like an Arctic or more like a Protech.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're 8 lug, you sure they won't fit?


Yes, S740, 750, 770, 850 and A770 are some bastard special Bobcat bolt pattern.

Again, things I wish I'd known before I bought the machine. 


Ne1 said:


> We run Bobcat s650's with stock tires and it pushes a 10' Arctic with no problem. Will this size machine push a 10' LiveBoxx without any issues? Do they glide across the pavement like an Arctic or more like a Protech.


If you think a 650 pushes a 10' Arctic "with no problem" on stock tires, you'll be amazed at how it pushes them with oversize snow tires. I bought a set of 22.5's from Steve (fargosnow) for an S650 we ran last winter and side by side it's amazing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ne1 said:


> Any idea what a new 10' cost? I'm guessing it's at least the price of an Arctic if not more. I just wish the Boss pusher was worth a crap because for the price its hard to beat.


I can get them used for 33-3500, local pickup and you can sort thru them. Most 3-4 seasons old, some with the limits already on them.

The more you buy, the more the discount. PM me if interested.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm going through the same thing, my cat 272d takes 14-17.5's and no one ever stocks them


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> I can get them used for 33-3500, local pickup and you can sort thru them. Most 3-4 seasons old, some with the limits already on them.
> 
> The more you buy, the more the discount. PM me if interested.


If it were me, this is what I would do. Unless you put a TON TON of hours on your plows, youll be forever recouping the cost difference buying a Liveboxx new over one of these used sectionals.

Just one persons opinion.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why Deere over Bobcat Chad?
> 
> We run an 8-13 Liveedge Plowmaxx on a Bobcat S750 with stock tires. It works, but you do lack traction in wet snow. It will have snow tires this winter, if that answers your question.


I don't like the def fluid (on some) and the electric fans on the new Bobcats, top that off with a Doosan motor that isn't proven even a little bit and more so the 14k price difference in the exact same size machine and the Deere has a factory backup camera, heated air ride seat, led lights (bobcat doesn't offer any of that) and better financing the decision is pretty simple


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> I don't like the def fluid (on some) and the electric fans on the new Bobcats, top that off with a Doosan motor that isn't proven even a little bit and more so the 14k price difference in the exact same size machine and the Deere has a factory backup camera, heated air ride seat, led lights (bobcat doesn't offer any of that) and better financing the decision is pretty simple


The 14k price difference would be a big issue for me.

What model Deere did you buy? I haven't even given them a look for a couple years. Our Deere dealer sucks, and deeres E/h controls are even worse.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The 14k price difference would be a big issue for me.
> 
> What model Deere did you buy? I haven't even given them a look for a couple years. Our Deere dealer sucks, and deeres E/h controls are even worse.


Agreed!!! 5 years ago Deere had to make the worst skidsteer hands down!!! The new g series is really something else! I have a 26g mini ex that was again 12k cheaper then bobcat and imo it's twice the machine of a bobcat excavator which I've owned in the past... I bought my new 330g skid in March and it just showed up last week... They are in such high demand right now, Deere can only build 350 of them a month, and they're selling over 550 of them a month and that's where the backlog comes in... Check out the brochure online and you'll agree it's the nicest skidsteer on the market and I can verify the controls are pretty close to that of a bobcat... The excavator controls are imo better then bobcat but slightly more touchy on the skidsteer then bobcat controls but not far from it and by far the quietest can in the industry... They wouldn't be selling like they are if they were junk


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Agreed!!! 5 years ago Deere had to make the worst skidsteer hands down!!! The new g series is really something else! I have a 26g mini ex that was again 12k cheaper then bobcat and imo it's twice the machine of a bobcat excavator which I've owned in the past... I bought my new 330g skid in March and it just showed up last week... They are in such high demand right now, Deere can only build 350 of them a month, and they're selling over 550 of them a month and that's where the backlog comes in... Check out the brochure online and you'll agree it's the nicest skidsteer on the market and I can verify the controls are pretty close to that of a bobcat... The excavator controls are imo better then bobcat but slightly more touchy on the skidsteer then bobcat controls but not far from it and by far the quietest can in the industry... They wouldn't be selling like they are if they were junk


They would have to have made some MAJOR changes to make their E/H controls anywhere near the same level as SJC in Bobcat. Good luck with it, I will say the E series had a very nice cab. Post some pictures once you get the Metal Pless on it.

I might give them a look if we had a dealer worth talking to, but the Deere CWP dealer for us is horrible with after the sale service. And the only other option would be the construction dealer and in that case I'd be a tadpole swimming in an ocean for them. My Bobcat dealer is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bobcat minis are garbage. Even cat I have issues with. The best machine I've ever run was a 18k on case mini. It was perfect, quiet comfortable and plenty of power.

In skid steer terms I didn't like the bobcat, I love my caterpillar the only issue I have with it is, there's no where to put your stuff in it. I didn't shop Deere or gehl when I was looking though. Those are the only two brands around us.


----------

